# Black and White cookies



## Pastry Chef Julie (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm starting a new job Saturday and the owner wants black and white cookies. Anyone have a good recipe they are willing to share. I'm in Florida, no way to check out the New York product. Thanks for any help. Will trade one of my recipes if requested.
Julie


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've made them, and this is the recipe I used. They turned out nice, considering what they are. Personally,
I don't think they are anything to write home about, but people do like them. Really important not to overbake them, because they tend to be dry. I've included pics of the ones I made and a link to the recipe.

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/black-and-white-cookies-106171




  








Black&whitecookiecut




__
chefpeon


__
Apr 20, 2018











  








Black&whitecookies




__
chefpeon


__
Apr 20, 2018


----------



## Pastry Chef Julie (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks chefpeon. But I was hoping someone would share a professional large batch recipe in oz or g.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Pastry Chef Julie said:


> Thanks chefpeon. But I was hoping someone would share a professional large batch recipe in oz or g.


It's really easy to convert recipes up or down and it's also easy to convert from volume to weight. You've never done that before? Shall I do it for you?

Perhaps you should edit your original post to specifically ask for a professional sized batch since there is zero indication of that in your original request.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've converted the linked recipe to grams because it's the most accurate and I've quadrupled the original amounts:
Cookies:
625 grams ap flour
9 1/3 grams baking soda (2 tsp)
12 grams salt (2 tsp)
326 grams buttermilk (1 1/3 cup)
8.5 grams vanilla extract (2 tsp)
300 grams butter
400 grams sugar
224 grams whole eggs (4 each)

Icing:
720 grams powdered sugar
85 1/3 grams corn syrup (1/4 cup)
40.5 grams lemon juice (1/8 cup)
4 grams vanilla extract (1 tsp)
86 grams cocoa

Now that it's been converted to weight, it's easy to scale up or down. 
The original amounts have been quadrupled, so if you need a much larger batch, it's a cinch to double it.

Better now? Also, perhaps you should brush up on your conversion skills. Any self respecting PC masters that skill early on.

FUN FACT: There are a lot of ingredient conversion tools on the web! I even have an ingredient conversion app on my phone!
Here's a link to one of them: https://www.thecalculatorsite.com/cooking/cooking-calculator.php


----------

